# Consistent P0068 and/or P0101 - Only When Raining



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I have had this issue for quiet some time and wanted to run it by you guys to see what your thoughts were.

Background:
2008 Rabbit bought brand new and now has 153,000 Miles
All oil Changes done at 10K Intervals
Fuel Filter Replaced every 40K
Spark Plugs replaced every 40K
Coil Packs replaced at 150K Miles
Throttle Body Cleaned and TBA Alignment performed
Never had any problems/failed parts or issues out of the car other than this CEL

-Got tuned with GIAC software around 20-30K mile mark
-BSH CAI installed around 20-30K mile mark (First Batch)
-Started getting P0068 Code After the BSH Intake
-Contacted BSH and they did some research and sent out a Paper like spacer to go between the MAF and the Intake Tube.
-CEL went away and all was good.


Started getting P0068 Codes more consistently within the last two years….but the codes *only appear* when it is raining and/or shortly after it got done raining. I would clear the code after the rain/moisture went away and it would stay off until next time it would rain or be wet outside which could be 10 miles or 1000’s of miles.


I got tuned by John at Grossman Tuning during SoWo this year and thought that may resolve the P0068 Code (Thinking it may have be the GIAC Software/BSH Combination), but it didn’t.

After leaving SoWo I stopped about 40 Miles outside of town and got gas before heading home, after leaving the gas station I not only got P0068, I also got a code I had never seen before P0101. Cleared the codes and they came back on after about 25 miles. I would clear it and it would come back over and over every time it rained…


so I started doing some research…


Some of the things I’ve done thinking that it would rectify the problem. 

-I read that the code could possibly be a Dirty MAF(Caused by over oiling the Air Filter), So I went and bought some MAF Cleaner and pulled the MAF out (which was clean as far as I could tell) and cleaned it, making sure not to touch it and making sure it was completely dry prior to reinstalling it.



Didn’t fix the problem…The codes still came back after 20-25 miles (still raining and/or wet outside)



-The last 6 months or so I’ve had a really strong foul odor coming from the exhaust during High RPM accelerations, both with GIAC software and UM. So about 200 miles ago (After getting tuned at SoWo) I ordered a Cat and had a local muffler shop install it. All codes stayed off for about *180 miles* *even while driving through a very heavy rain storm *that would have normally caused the light to come back on. *I thought this was great and was the root cause of the problem. 

*Until today

P0068 and P0101 returned and lo and behold it is raining outside.
The car drives perfectly fine while both/either codes are active…maybe a slight loss of throttle reaction at lower RPM’s but no misfiring or drivability issues occur.


I have some info that may help you guys...will post them below.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

*Fuel Trims with no CEL for Approx 350 miles*


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

After the CEL came on I gathered some more info from VAGCOM

*AutoSCAN*
Thursday,27,June,2013,23:24:59:48922
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 (x64)
Data version: 20121223



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 65

VIN: WVWBA71K88W322554 Mileage: 247760km/153950miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BJ HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 93U0 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H33NH7XB
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000
VCID: 72C539AA6D103B8826F

1 Fault Found:
000104 - MAP/MAF Throttle Position Correlation 
P0068 - 001 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 247750 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:59:58

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1921 /min
Load: 32.5 %
Speed: 52.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 970.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7BDB148E3A5A7AC0759

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3FA3A09E6EC2A6E0191

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HR HW: 1K0 820 047 HR
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142031 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB148E3A5A7AC0759

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008185812
Coding: 008D0F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 6FC330DE7E221660C91

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 100408 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0B0NAY 
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CF927D24F34ED78EC3

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BF HW: 1K0 953 549 BF
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0010022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 77D308BE06725EA0111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H33NH7XB
Coding: 0007201
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3A55D18A75E083C82EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 080408F1008414
Coding: ED801F070000020000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3041F3A2A39C499890B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 Q HW: 1K0 920 954 Q
Component: IMMO VDD 1222 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H33NH7XB
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3A55D18A75E083C82EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3851CB824BEC91D8D8B

2 Faults Found:
01552 - Motor for Central Locking; Drivers Door (V56); Lock 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 354FC2B65CFE6CB0C3D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1A9006885103403F0904058FB0080A04889C80
Shop #: WSC 12345 785 00200
VCID: 8429EF72C7A48538843

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3957CE8670E688D0275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 8429EF72C7A48538843

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3C1nTcig08NUGM0aVk1bFlvODQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

*Freeze Frame after CEL Occured

*

*Freeze Frame*
Thursday,27,June,2013,22:43:37:48922
VCDS Release 11.11.6 (x64): Generic OBD2
Freeze Frame Data for address 7E8
PID02 DTC that caused freeze frame data storage: P0068 
PID03 Fuel system 1/2 status: Closed loop, using O2 sensors
PID04 Calculated load value: 32.5 % 
PID05 Engine coolant temperature: 86 °C 
PID06 Short Term Trim - Bank 1: -4.7 % 
PID07 Long Term Trim - Bank 1: -7.8 % 
PID11 Intake Manifold Absolute Pressure: 44 kPa abs 
PID12 Engine RPM: 1922 /min 
PID13 Vehicle speed: 52 km/h 
PID14 Ignition timing advance for cyl #1: 28.5 Degrees 
PID15 Intake air temperature: 36 °C 
PID16 Mass Air Flow: 16.88 g/s 
PID17 Throttle position sensor: 18.4 % 
PID18 Secondary Air Status: Atmosphere/off 
PID31 Time since engine start: 542 s 
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3C1nTcig08NUGM0aVk1bFlvODQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

*Fuel Trim Immediately After CEL came on.*


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

*Log of Measuring Blocks 01/02 and 31 - Full Throttle from 0 - approx 70 mph*

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3C1nTcig08NUGM0aVk1bFlvODQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that I had gathered "Dirty" or "Bad" data to compare it to, I cleared the CEL and got the following log to compare it to.

*Log of Measuring Blocks 01/02 and 31 - Full Throttle from 0 - approx 70 mph*

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3C1nTcig08NLVBwMGdtN1ZCbTQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry I can't help diagnose problem, but did you go with UM from GIAC? and why? Any chance the diff tune could have affected this? No knock on UM just separating any variables. I am happy to see 153K and reliability record- with a tune... I've always wondered about tunes and longevity.


Water has a way to find openings...


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

hop2it said:


> Sorry I can't help diagnose problem, but did you go with UM from GIAC? and why? Any chance the diff tune could have affected this? No knock on UM just separating any variables. I am happy to see 153K and reliability record- with a tune... I've always wondered about tunes and longevity.
> 
> 
> Water has a way to find openings...


Same issues and codes with GIAC. 

I switched companies because I had heard there was quiet a difference in power and driveability, and I'd have to agree it is night and day between the two tunes. I absolutely love it.

I thought that maybe getting tuned by someone who has done a lot of development for our platform would possibly take care of my issue. The thought process was that maybe the original giac tune wasn't able to account for the CAI properly and a better more refined software would.

Obviously I was wrong.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you also have the occasional high idle after coming to a stop light? 

That code comes and goes on my car and is usually accompanied by the idle sticking at 1500-2000 rpm once in a while--always when the car is hot.

I'm thinking a post-MAF vacuum leak but I can never locate it.

I have the C2 stage 1 turbo tune BTW.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

No I can't say that I've ever experienced that.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

how taught is the wire harness for the maf sensor after it was 'relocated' to fit onto the bsh? did you remove the battery to shift the harness into the new position? i'm wondering if moisture is getting into a loose connection at the harness plug.

*you can swap mafs with someone to see if it corrects the error.*

as a result of the bsh install, you may have a faulty or slightly damaged maf sensor/sensor connection. these sensors are rather delicate.

also, i am interested on seeing the paper spacer that bsh sent you. do you have a photo or better description of it?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

le0n said:


> how taught is the wire harness for the maf sensor after it was 'relocated' to fit onto the bsh? did you remove the battery to shift the harness into the new position? i'm wondering if moisture is getting into a loose connection at the harness plug.


I did remove the battery when I originally installed the intake. The wire harness is pretty loose, there is no pressure on it at all. About two weeks ago I inspected the visible wires in the harness (behind the battery) and taped up any portion of the run that didn't have any of the factory tape/insulation.



> *you can swap mafs with someone to see if it corrects the error.*


No one I know has a maf based vdub. Good idea though. 



> also, i am interested on seeing the paper spacer that bsh sent you. do you have a photo or better description of it?


I will get you a picture later today. It's basically a piece of paper. Less than .5mm thick. So probably more of a gasket than a spacer. Kind of reminds me of an exhaust gasket. it's diamond shaped and it sits directly between the maf and the intakes maf mounting hole.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

go ahead and log your manifold absolute pressure with your maf, rpm, timing advance, ltft, stft; with and without the CEL present. wondering if it is a correlation issue.

edit: upload the csv files


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Any particular drive conditions? Full throttle? Cruising? Particular gear?

Were to able to see the csv logs I had linked above on Google docs?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

the google files worked fine.

~30 seconds at idle (with and without cel)

probably a second & third gear pull to 4000-5000 rpm will do

any additional info where the cel occurs will be good too.

also, try to grab what the vehicle is measuring atmospheric pressure to be.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Well get these for you as soon as possible. 

Supposed to be getting a new flash for the car from UM, because I was given the wrong flash at sowo. CAI vs non-cai file. I was flashed with the CAI file, but it should have been the non-cai file according to Jeff.

Not sure if this is the cause or not because I was still having this issue with giac software. But I want to go ahead and rectify that so it isn't a question of the problem being an incorrect tune. 

But before I can get the logs I will have to wait for it to rain again.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

sounds cool. i'll look out for the rain file. in the mean time, send the non-cel ones whenever you get a chance. like the last one you sent, but with the atmospheric and manifold pressure data logged too. i'll log some MAP data on my 2009 for comparisons.

that comment does make me wonder what the cai & non-cai designations are really for. for instance, is the cai file just to open the acceptable threshold for the maf readings; which doesn't need to be done on the bsh because of the proper design with the smaller ID tubing at the maf sensor?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you need the cel off data when it is truly off or can I clear it and get the log for you? 

It has been raining/drizzling once a day at least. So the light keeps coming back because it's not truly dry outside.

Also can you give me a list of measuring blocks you need? I went through the entire list of advanced measuring values and didn't see anything about manifold or absolute pressure. 

Also it will only let me select 12.. and the last report was 10. So just let me know which ones you absolutely need.

All I know is that since bsh designed their intake correctly that the tuners don't have to compensate for it with the CAI file... not sure why though.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

non-cel data (after it has passed "readiness").

it looks like block 115 shows specified and measured readings for manifold pressure: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/110-119.html

^^ so that, maf, rpm, timing advance, ltft, & stft. you can add load & throttle position if you want.

just scoping around for something out of the obvious.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Problem resolved. Got reflashed with the non-cai united motorsports software and now my fuel trims are well within spec. 

Thanks to everyone that offered assistance!!

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

that's cool you got it situated.

so was the first GIAC tune a cai-tune?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

le0n said:


> that's cool you got it situated.
> 
> so was the first GIAC tune a cai-tune?


I'm not 100% sure to be honest. 

I think it was the non-cai file, because I vaguely remember asking the guy if I needed to get reflashed after getting a CAI or exhaust and he said no that it should adapt to the mods and not cause any problems. 

I'm not 100% sure though.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I know this is a relatively old thread but I have been having similar issues but the rain does not seem to affect the problem. 

I get the occasional P0101 and P0068 but they seem to pop up only on warm starts. Especially if I am on a long trip (say FL to GA) and I need to fill up. I star the car and get moving and then it pops up anywhere from 10 seconds to 2 minutes after I start up. 

I have the BSH Intake as well and have been fighting this since 6 Mo after I got it. I don't have the insert. However, I do have a tune from C2. I have the tune with the CAI on it. Should I contact them and try to get it tuned for the file without the CAI? I replaced my MAF about a year after the intake and the same issue occurred. About 2 years ago I had a3 month span where I couldn't get the CEL off, these codes kept popping up, now it happens once in a while. Usually when I get gas. I've tried various logs but I haven't seen anything that is alarming. 

Contact C2 or what? I am glad you got yours resolved.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Anile_eight said:


> I know this is a relatively old thread but I have been having similar issues but the rain does not seem to affect the problem.
> 
> I get the occasional P0101 and P0068 but they seem to pop up only on warm starts. Especially if I am on a long trip (say FL to GA) and I need to fill up. I star the car and get moving and then it pops up anywhere from 10 seconds to 2 minutes after I start up.
> 
> ...


I would contact C2 and let them know what the issue and symptoms are. If the process goes anything like mine did with Jeff/UM they will want you to provide some Vagcom logs. This will serve them better as it will provide them with more insight/data. They should be able to create a tune for you that doesn't have this issue. Since I re-flashed mine with the modified file that Jeff/UM sent me, I have had ZERO issues since June-ish of 2012.

I would attempt this prior to just jumping to the non-CAI file, the CAI vs non-CAI info that I was told was from a different source (not C2) they may do things slightly different.


----------

